# Another snail thread



## pudding (Jan 25, 2012)

Hullo,

Just wondering if anyone can advise. I've got a snail infestation - rams' horn and bladder snails - and it's getting out of hand. I've cut down on feeding, stepped up gravel vacuuming, picked out the ones I can see, and added two assassin snails two weeks ago, but the walls of my tank are covered. It's a 60-litre tank and I can see roughly 30 snails in there right now, as well as two patches of eggs. 

Now, I don't mind a few. They're kind of cute and they provide a little interest. There's just so _many_ now. Short of getting a puffer tank (which is very tempting for many reasons) does anyone have any other suggestions how I can decimate the unwanted visitors...? Should I just wait it out?

Thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ramshorn snails I just pick off the glass or whatever and throw them out the back door. Pond snails get get smashed and fed to my fish, who really love them. Ramshorn seem to be very easy to control. I would remove any eggs you can see.


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Loach.


----------

